
Google Blocked in Mainland China - tshtf
http://www.google.com/prc/report.html
======
jaaron
It's not actually blocked! It's a problem with Google's reporting.

~~~
bcl
explain...

~~~
Charuru
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/google-confirms-were-not-
cu...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/google-confirms-were-not-currently-
blocked-in-china/)

------
moultano
At least they aren't redirecting the dns to baidu . . .

~~~
snprbob86
Since you are being down-voted, I should point out that this actually
happened:

[http://techcrunch.com/2007/10/18/baidu-hijacking-google-
traf...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/10/18/baidu-hijacking-google-traffic-in-
china/)

------
fredleblanc
Regardless of my opinions on whether China has a right to block things or not,
I'm going to say that I'll wait for a week to see if this is actually a huge
blockage of Google's apps or if this is just "a bad day for Google in China."

If you look at all of their reports, there are some days that things seems
more blocked than normal. (Check out May 26 and June 18.) I'm not sure if this
is just bad data getting into the system or what — maybe when it was time to
ping services they couldn't. For the most part things go back online the next
day.

This _does_ seem to be the first time things are in the red, but I think it's
too early to assume everything is gone for good.

------
neozhang
It is not. from Beijing.

------
sandipc
any particular reason why today?

~~~
cdibona
It's Thursday!

~~~
fungi
tiz friday in china

~~~
cdibona
Damn!

------
libpcap
Again, Google wants to operate and market in China without complying to
Chinese law.

------
libpcap
Google wants to exist in China, but without complying to their law.

------
hugh3
I would love to see Google start directly and openly campaigning for the
downfall of the Chinese one-party state and the introduction of democracy.

Not only is it about damn time _somebody_ with deep pockets did, it's
practically demanded by their obligation to maximise shareholder returns. If
the servicing of one billion potential customers is incompatible with "Don't
Be Evil" due to the existence of the Chinese Communist Party, then the Chinese
Communist Party needs to be swept out of the way so they can reach those
customers.

The US Government is too chickenshit to stand up for democratic principles
when it comes to China, but Google has nothing to lose any more. I say go for
it.

~~~
kiba
_The US Government is too chickenshit to stand up for democratic principles
when it comes to China, but Google has nothing to lose any more. I say go for
it._

I don't care about democracies, but I do care about _liberty_.

~~~
hugh3
As I see it, democracy is both a means to the end of ensuring (relative, in
fits and starts) liberty, and an end in itself.

Nobody can rightfully claim to be entitled to make and enforce laws for a
group of people unless they were chosen by that group of people. Claiming
otherwise is like claiming that person A is entitled to own person B as a
slave just because person A is a relatively good slavemaster.

~~~
kiba
_As I see it, democracy is both a means to the end of ensuring (relative, in
fits and starts) liberty, and an end in itself.

Nobody can rightfully claim to be entitled to make and enforce laws for a
group of people unless they were chosen by that group of people. Claiming
otherwise is like claiming that person A is entitled to own person B as a
slave just because person A is a relatively good slavemaster._

This is a fundamental disagreement in political philosophy and let we disagree
on that.

Mine is based on the concept of the sovereignty of the _individual_ , not the
group. To add a little bit information, I am an individualist anarchist.

Thus, I place my hope in things like pananarchism(seasteading), or agorism,
anything, other than trust people with political power. It might not work out,
but I developed a deep distrust for democratic institutions.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I think a deep distrust of democratic institutions would be the _best_ thing
democracy proponents (and those living in democratic governments) could
cultivate.

